# Please...need an answer for challenging question!!



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

I'm taking 70-291 tomorrow and need an answer ASAP please!!

In windwos server 2003. In routing and remote access in the logging tab...there is an check box that says

"Log additonal routing and remote access information (used for debugging)"

If I choose this option, what does will this log contian? Will it contain IP packets and the ports used for routing? or data on routing errors for debugging? 

What exactly....please help as I couldn't find any source to help me with this...Thanks


----------



## JoshFraser (Jan 22, 2010)

*PPP logging*

Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) logging records the series of programming functions and PPP control messages during a PPP connection and is a valuable source of information when you are troubleshooting the failure of a PPP connection. To enable PPP logging, select the *Log additional Routing and Remote Access information* option on the *Logging* tab on the properties of an RRAS server.

all i could find from google although you have probably seen it anyway.

Good luck for tomorrow!



http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd469757(WS.10).aspx

Josh


----------



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply....if you happen to know that if I would like to monitor IP packets and TCP ports during a demand-dial remote access connection, will choosing this option help or I'm better off using Netstat or network monitor?

netstat will give me a lot of info on the ports used, but will not give me much in terms of IP packets

Network monitor can capture data on ports and IP packets, but I will have to filter the capture to include only the ports used for the demand-dial connection...the question here is can I filter the capture by port numbers?

Thanks



JoshFraser said:


> *PPP logging*
> 
> Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) logging records the series of programming functions and PPP control messages during a PPP connection and is a valuable source of information when you are troubleshooting the failure of a PPP connection. To enable PPP logging, select the *Log additional Routing and Remote Access information* option on the *Logging* tab on the properties of an RRAS server.
> 
> ...


----------



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

One other thing!! since PPP logging is used to log and troubleshoot connection failures....then probably it is the same as the main mode for monitoring IPsec? i.e. just failure statistics which indirectly means that this log doesn't have data about ports or IP packets...I hope I'm in the right direction here...



JoshFraser said:


> *PPP logging*
> 
> Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) logging records the series of programming functions and PPP control messages during a PPP connection and is a valuable source of information when you are troubleshooting the failure of a PPP connection. To enable PPP logging, select the *Log additional Routing and Remote Access information* option on the *Logging* tab on the properties of an RRAS server.
> 
> ...


----------

